# 7 up Swimsuit - Foreign Bottles



## 7up lady fan (Jul 1, 2019)

Just started to collect 7 up swimsuit bottles again and was wondering if anyone knows if any 7 up swimsuit bottles pre-1953 were produced in other countries besides the US, Canada, Mexico and if so if any exist today. I noticed some that I saw on Ebay were made after the swimsuit was discontinued but so far have not seen any foreign 7 up swimsuit bottles. Appreciate if anyone knows, thanks for sure.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Jul 2, 2019)

That's a good question.  I haven't been able to find any pictures of one and don't remember ever seeing one, but it seems like there should be swimsuit bottles from other countries.  I'm not sure how widely 7Up was sold before the 50s.


----------



## 7up lady fan (Jul 2, 2019)

Yeah, never seen or heard about it back in the 70's when I first started collecting these and researching on Ebay and finding nothing for sale or sold is starting to tell me that it was either very limited or not distributed overseas back in the forties. Hope I'm wrong, would love to see one from England, Germany, Russia, etc.. If not, it's only a guess but maybe the lithium in the ingredients possibly might have gotten 7up in trouble if they sold it overseas so that's my best guess.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Jul 3, 2019)

I'm pretty certain there aren't any from Russia.  I don't think Stalin wouldn't have approved of American soft drink companies operating in the USSR.  The UK seems like one of the likeliest candidates but I haven't been able to find any.  West Germany seems like a fairly likely option as well.  I'm wondering about any of the Caribbean countries as well, but so far the only Caribbean swimsuit bottle I've been able to find is from Puerto Rico.  Cuba seems like a likely candidate, they had other American brands before the revolution.


----------



## RCO (Jul 3, 2019)

the Caribbean area would seem like a good place to start, geographically close the the US . and a lot of the people traveling to those places would of been US/ Canadian tourists familiar with major brands like 7 up 

so it make sense that 7 up would of been sold there but I haven't personally seen older 7 up bottles from foreign countries


----------



## 7up lady fan (Jul 3, 2019)

Funny you mention Puerto Rico. I just picked up one from there a few days ago on Ebay. Seems reasonable now to think that 7up may have been produced in other Caribbean countries since now there's one from Puerto Rico. Gonna definitely be on the lookout for these swimsuit bottles.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Jul 5, 2019)

Took me long enough, but I finally found one from the Philippines: http://flyandflea.blogspot.com/2010/09/145-green-and-amber-7-up-bottles.html


----------



## 7up lady fan (Jul 5, 2019)

Cool story. Now will be on the lookout for 7up swmsuits pre - 1953 from the Phillipines. Interesting to see what they look like. Good find dude.


----------



## 7up lady fan (Jul 5, 2019)

Hey Mr. Canada Man. You said earlier that you were able to find a 7up swimsuit from Puerto Rico. So I'm attaching pics of a 7up swimsuit from Puerto Rico that I won in an auction off of Ebay recently and was wondering if you can tell me if my bottle is a fake or not. The number 8 on the bottom is not even with the number 4 and thought it looked suspicious like someone tried to squeeze it in there. The bottle looks too clean and shiny and that got me wonder. Just new to all this fake crap that I hear Ebay has sometimes and I just hope my bottle is ok. At least I didn't have to pay alot for this bottle. If true, I will be more skeptical on buying bottles off of Ebay from now on and thanks again for your help.


----------



## iggyworf (Jul 6, 2019)

That bottle looks legit to me. Owens Illinois bottle co did that often to bottles in the late 40's and 50's. I have a few 7up's with that kind of stamp. I need to find one like that for my collection. Good score.


----------



## 7up lady fan (Jul 6, 2019)

Thanks a bunch Iggy. Yeah just looked unusual to me since I've never seen the date stamp on the bottom looking out of place like this bottle is. Feel alot better now, thanks again Iggy.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Jul 7, 2019)

Definitely legit, I've never heard of any ACLs being faked.  It'd be a lot of work for relatively little reward to fake a 7Up bottle.  It's the porcelain signs you really have to look out for, those things are being faked pretty much perfectly these days.


----------



## RCO (Jul 7, 2019)

CanadianBottles said:


> Took me long enough, but I finally found one from the Philippines: http://flyandflea.blogspot.com/2010/09/145-green-and-amber-7-up-bottles.html



Philippines makes sense as there would of been a strong American presence there ( military possibly ? )  , so a brand like 7 up would of been marketed to the large American population


----------



## RCO (Jul 7, 2019)

CanadianBottles said:


> Definitely legit, I've never heard of any ACLs being faked.  It'd be a lot of work for relatively little reward to fake a 7Up bottle.  It's the porcelain signs you really have to look out for, those things are being faked pretty much perfectly these days.



I don't think anyone would fake a 7 up bottle from that era , there not worth enough money for it to make any sense in doing , if it says its from Puerto Rico it more than likely is


----------



## CanadianBottles (Jul 7, 2019)

I found another one, here's Argentina! https://articulo.mercadolibre.com.a...ilarina-antigua-botella-gaseosa-argentina-_JM


----------



## CanadianBottles (Jul 7, 2019)

And here's Norway http://europeana.nialloleary.ie/ind...vigation_item=/2022608/TEM_BH2006_615&repid=1


----------



## 7up lady fan (Jul 8, 2019)

Thanks Canada Man. Just being new in the bottle business (Well mainly) and not really knowing what goes on out there made me question it. But thinking through it more, all what you said makes perfect sense to me. Thanks again for the good comment.


----------



## 7up lady fan (Jul 8, 2019)

Wow this is so cool Canada Man. Figured Latin America would have one but Norway having one is awesome. So now possibly other European countries might have produced the 7up swimsuits as well. Great find and thanks for sharing.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Jul 8, 2019)

I'm sure there are plenty of others if Argentina and Norway had them.  Now it's just a matter of finding them, since they don't seem to show up for sale very often.  I don't know how much people collect ACL bottles outside of North America.


----------



## SODABOB (Aug 18, 2019)

LONDON, ENGLAND -- AMBER -- SWIMSUIT -- 7 BUBBLE -- DATE UNKNOWN 

This is the only example from England I am aware of.  I don't know if the amber color is original or altered / irradiated.  I have had this pic in my files for several years but that's all I know about it. 

You will probably have to save the pic in order to get a better look at it.


----------

